# Crunchy Mussels



## Teabag (3 May 2006)

You know when you are eating large mussels and you bite into them and your teeth sometimes cut through hard crunchy bits - what exactly are those crunchy bits ??

My theory is that because mussles are filter feeders, that the crunchy bits are bits of sand or grit but thats a guess. It can be offputting.


----------



## Itchy (3 May 2006)

Random...


----------



## sloggi (3 May 2006)

oh jaysus....hence why i dont eat anything which has its digestive tract intact when it gets to my plate!!


----------



## sun_sparks (3 May 2006)

but sloggi... weill you eat burgers or sausages, or other substances that contain what was IN the digestive tract???


----------



## brodiebabe (3 May 2006)

I also thought it was sand or grit too.......


----------



## sloggi (3 May 2006)

sun_sparks said:
			
		

> but sloggi... weill you eat burgers or sausages, or other substances that contain what was IN the digestive tract???


 
to be honest my major issue is that i love my meat but dont like to eat anything that resembles the critter when it was alive.  dont even want to think of the whole burger thing...my hangover McDs might be on the way out too as a result of your post sun sparks!!!!!


----------



## sun_sparks (3 May 2006)

whoops sorry!  

best not to discuss chicken burgers either, no??


----------



## Paz amor (4 May 2006)

Teabag said:
			
		

> You know when you are eating large mussels and you bite into them and your teeth sometimes cut through hard crunchy bits - what exactly are those crunchy bits ??


 

Yep - it's sand or grit - just can be from not actually washing the shellfish properly, hence why it ends up in the bottom of sauces etc... a pet hate of Gordan Ramsays!


----------



## Teabag (4 May 2006)

They could be little pearls then ? Doesn't an oyster first need a bit of sand before it can make a pearl - the sand grain forms the nucleus of the pearl.


----------



## ClubMan (4 May 2006)

Paz amor said:
			
		

> a pet hate of Gordan Ramsays!


Another pet hate of his is people misspelling his name!


----------



## daithi (5 May 2006)

picky,picky,picky....


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 May 2006)

daithi said:
			
		

> picky,picky,picky....


 
Is that with the toothpick after the crunchy bits get stuck in the teeth


----------

